# Balanza de cocina Jata mod 770



## Jeronimo17 (Jul 28, 2016)

Un familiar me ha dejado este peso para mirarlo, esta nuevo pero venia estropeado y ha perdido el ticket así que no tiene garantía.

El problema es que marca muy por encima de lo que debería, con un poquito de presión casi casi nada ya sobrepasa los 5 Kg que tiene de max y pone "sobrepeso"

Diría que las celdas de carga están bien pues tiene 4 (con 3 cables Rojo Negro y Blanco) y una 5º que se activa cambiando de modo para pesar pequeñas cantidades por el lateral (esta tiene 4 cables *E+ E- S+ S-* y también sucede lo mismo en ese modo)

Este es el circuito: 





Los 4 cables de debajo son simplemente pulsadores tactiles

Adjunto el Hex de el eeprom *L24C02b* que he sacado.

Lo he modificado aleatoriamente (para probar) y la pantalla muestra cosas raras, pero le he vuelto a grabar el original

Supongo que el problema estará en las pastillas negras que fallara el operacional y que no tiene solución

¿Pensáis los mismo? ¡gracias!


----------



## analogico (Jul 29, 2016)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Supongo que el problema estará e...ada la celda de carga y or eso no marque bien


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jul 30, 2016)

Ni idea de como entrar en ese modo, he probado haciendo combinaciones de las 4 teclas.

Las  celda de carga no creo que estén mal conectada probé la de 4 cables  metiéndole 5V con por el E+ y E- y con un multimetro me daba mV por S+ y  S- y si presionaba me daba mas mV

Entoces ¿la eeprom guarda datos de calibración?

A también hay un puente de RT1 a RT2 no se para que, pero creo que corta la serie de las 4 celdas de carga del modo A en el B (la otra celda individual) no afecta

Añado:

Es curioso con el *24C02* vacío muestra en la pantalla 24C0 1 seg y se apaga, interpretar el bin supongo que difícil y mucho, y entrar en modo calibración para cambiar la memoria del 24C02 (si es que es posible) supongo que sera mas sencillo pero no hay nada en las instrucciones.


----------



## analogico (Ago 1, 2016)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Ni idea de como entrar en ese modo, he probado haciendo combinaciones de las 4 teclas.


puede ser una tecla que se tenga que mantener presionada mientras  se enciende o 
que se presione al momneto de encender
por ejemplo se  apaga se presiona tare se mantiene presionada y se enciende

en fin  como es china deben usar el mismo circuito en otra balanza  asi que seria cosa de probar los metodos de calibracion que se encuentran en internet hasta que alguno sirva





Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Entoces ¿la eeprom guarda datos de calibración?


*si*






el epoxi chico debe ser el operacional que amplifica la celda de carga
las pesas con componentes normales  usan un lm324

incluso se ve los pads de prueba para medir si amplifica o no
o inyectarle señal


y el integrado grande debe ser un microprocesador

y  la memoria 24c para guardar los datos de calibracion


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Ago 3, 2016)

Gracias Analogico,

Al final me he dado cuenta que el epoxi chico es el control tactil solo, mandando un pulso a Negativo :





y de casualidad estaba hablando por teléfono mientras pulsaba en intermitente la tecla Modo (creo y no se si he tocado otra mas) ha entrado en modo calibración  pero no tenia los pesos ni nada y pero ahora si marca mucho mas coherente.

A ver si consigo entrar de nuevo en el modo y digo como es ^^


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Ago 3, 2016)

He entrado ya varias veces pero sin saber muy bien como (mas bien de  casualidad si quiero entrar no entro), parece que es jugando con el  tiempo y repitiendo pulsaciones solo en la tecla modo, puede que desbordando algo...
y ya he hecho calibraciones con leche que es lo que tenia a mano y esta ya esta midiendo bien 


```
Buscar diferencias

1. Jata 770 Peso.bin: 256 bytes
2. PesoCalibrado.bin: 256 bytes
Offsets: hexadec.

 36:    54    57
 37:    7E    13
 39:    02    85
 3A:    A6    50
 76:    21    09
 77:    7A    5E
 79:    01    37
 7A:    19    21
 7C:    03    7D
 7D:    A8    60

10 diferencia(s) encontrado.
```


----------

